# Third Campsite Area



## LunarMako (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry. I am sure there is a thread for this. Haven't seen it yet. 

How do you open the third locked campsite area? Is it a certain level or what? 

Thanks!


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 25, 2017)

I upgraded my tent to the third level and now I'm able to place the picnic area thing there.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 25, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> I upgraded my tent to the third level and now I'm able to place the picnic area thing there.



Oh, okay. Thank you for letting me know. I am building the new cute campsite now. After that I just have to find out how to level that up


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 25, 2017)

I read somewhere that it is a good idea to build all 4 of the starting tents as soon as you can as that will increase the max friendship level for all villagers of each type.  To build all 4 you need to take down a tent for the 3rd and 4th ones you build but the effects of the increase remain for the villagers.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 25, 2017)

You unlock the second amenities area once you hit level 10 I believe.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 26, 2017)

You unlock the second amenities at level 10.
I've seen people have a tent in each of the amenities spots, which you can do as soon as you hit ten, but other people use the second spot for the other amenities, which are unlocked after crafting a level 3 tent of the same theme, i.e the Half Pipe is craftable after you make the Level 3 sporty tent, etc.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 26, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I read somewhere that it is a good idea to build all 4 of the starting tents as soon as you can as that will increase the max friendship level for all villagers of each type.  To build all 4 you need to take down a tent for the 3rd and 4th ones you build but the effects of the increase remain for the villagers.



Awesome! Will do!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 26, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I read somewhere that it is a good idea to build all 4 of the starting tents as soon as you can as that will increase the max friendship level for all villagers of each type.  To build all 4 you need to take down a tent for the 3rd and 4th ones you build but the effects of the increase remain for the villagers.



I did this and highly recommend.


----------

